# Crappy Neighbors



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

So yesterday I walk out of my garage to the sight of a big black lab taking a big dump on one of my parkways.. I was annoyed that it pooped but it was worse when the owner didn't have a bag to pick it up... She claimed she'd come back but the pile was still there this morning..

I have had dog poop in nearly the same spot a few weeks prior but didn't see the culprit but I can assume it's the same woman/dog. I know it's kind of sad to say but it really pissed me off due to the time, money, and effort I put into keeping a nice lawn. Any tips on how to deal with this? Is it even worth notifying police or will I just be laughed at(is against the law in my city)? :evil:


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

You need to get one of these


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Bag it up and dump it in front of their door. Calling the police or township probably won't get you anywhere. I tried last year for other issues and neither wanted to be bothered...and they wonder why ppl take things into their own hands

I have several neighbors who see me outside working and tell me how nice my lawn looks while letting their dogs piss on it...you'd think the thought would at least pop into their head to skip my lawn since every other lawn on the street is a mess. One neighbor makes a point to cross the street with her dog just to go on my property...every day


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Put signs that say you spray your yards with chemicals and keep pets off for 'their safety'.?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Tsmith said:


> Bag it up and dump it in front of their door. Calling the police or township probably won't get you anywhere. I tried last year for other issues and neither wanted to be bothered...and they wonder why ppl take things into their own hands
> 
> I have several neighbors who see me outside working and tell me how nice my lawn looks while letting their dogs piss on it...you'd think the thought would at least pop into their head to skip my lawn since every other lawn on the street is a mess. One neighbor makes a point to cross the street with her dog just to go on my property...every day


Trust me I wish I knew where she lived. I have an apartment complex nearby and I assume she lives there. I told my wife I wanted to throw the poop onto the woman's car if I knew which one it was. She got mad at me :lol:


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

TrialAndError said:


> You need to get one of these


I'd use mine if I had it yesterday


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Boberto said:



> Put signs that say you spray your yards with chemicals and keep pets off for 'their safety'.?


Solid idea


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Ecubed said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Bag it up and dump it in front of their door. Calling the police or township probably won't get you anywhere. I tried last year for other issues and neither wanted to be bothered...and they wonder why ppl take things into their own hands
> ...


Ppl tend to walk their dogs around the same times so grab a chair, a few cold ones and wait it out with phone in hand like ur recording


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Tsmith said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> > Tsmith said:
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing 10 a.m. Sunday morning it is on!


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Tsmith said:


> Ppl tend to walk their dogs around the same times so grab a chair, a few cold ones and wait it out with phone in hand like ur recording


I was going to say wait it out until they come again, follow them from a distance, learn where she lives, place the poop back on her lawn or front door step. Given the fact that she just had interaction with the OP, she would know exactly who it was from. And that is precisely the point.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i have two dogs myself, and neighbors that let their dogs poop on my yard so it probably doesnt bother me as much. but id vote strongly against following neighbors and PLACING poop on their personal property. thats criminal in some areas. a visible sign like @pennstater2005 posted seems like it would suffice


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> i have two dogs myself, and neighbors that let their dogs poop on my yard so it probably doesnt bother me as much. but id vote strongly against following neighbors and PLACING poop on their personal property. thats criminal in some areas. a visible sign like @pennstater2005 posted seems like it would suffice


I don't own dogs so there should be no reason why poop should be in my lawn. It just sucks that people can do this and nothing will happen to them. But like you said if I were to put the poop back I'm sure then everyone would be up in arms.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ppl tend to walk their dogs around the same times so grab a chair, a few cold ones and wait it out with phone in hand like ur recording
> ...


 :lol: I like the last part


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The signs work. People love their dogs and don't want anything harmful near them. I used a similar one a couple years back and the lady literally walked her dog on the other side of the road.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> The signs work. People love their dogs and don't want anything harmful near them. I used a similar one a couple years back and the lady literally walked her dog on the other side of the road.


I'll have to give it a shot


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@pennstater2005 @Ecubed I'm sure the sign will work perfectly. I saw a neighbor who let his dogs walk a full 6 feet up into my yard and poop and kick baby renovation grass all over the place. I saw him out walking the next day and just politely let him know I've been applying "very serious fungicides and herbicides and growth regulators" to my lawn and that was the last time I ever saw him walk that side of the road. No joke. I was super upset about it but being polite and seeing his reaction was perfect.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> i have two dogs myself, and neighbors that let their dogs poop on my yard so it probably doesnt bother me as much. but id vote strongly against following neighbors and PLACING poop on their personal property. thats criminal in some areas. a visible sign like @pennstater2005 posted seems like it would suffice


I guess I left out the part where you confirm that they do not have cameras at their front door. Pretty impossible to prove otherwise.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i have two dogs myself, and neighbors that let their dogs poop on my yard so it probably doesnt bother me as much. but id vote strongly against following neighbors and PLACING poop on their personal property. thats criminal in some areas. a visible sign like @pennstater2005 posted seems like it would suffice
> ...


Funny you should mention cameras.. as I do have a "ring doorbell" but of course it didn't pick the woman and dog up on video.. it'll record cars driving by 5 feet further back, but faltered in this case.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I dealt with this last yr as well. We have a paved trail that separates my back lot that a lot of people walk or ride bikes. This one lady used to come down with her little dogs to drop a duece on my yard, turn around and go back to wherever she lived. There are signs everywhere about picking up after them, but did she care? I would see her coming and run out on my deck and just stare at her. She would keep walking them by sometimes but of course I couldn't catch her every time. I would have loved to collect it all and put it in a bag and nicely return it, but since she was old I was going to give her a pass. I haven't seen her much lately. I'm not sure where she even came from. There are only 5 more houses on our street which she doesn't live and then it's a 1/2 mile till the next development. Up a very big hill.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ecubed said:


> Any tips on how to deal with this? Is it even worth notifying police or will I just be laughed at(is against the law in my city)? :evil:


You can't mow with dog poop. Put some disposable gloves on, grab it, and put it on the street or sidewalk near where it was left but where they have to walk (when they're not looking). Don't throw it away...Leave it there, and keep adding to the pile if they keep leaving more on the lawn. Eventually you'll train them to poop on the sidewalk or street, and maybe even to pick it up after. (If enough accumulates in the sidewalk, it'll subtley annoy the owner enough to do something about it. Or, if not, then people who try to walk on the sidewalk, and they'll go after the neighbor.) This way, you get to have some fun with it and play your own game. The juxtaposition of a nice yard with pile of poop in front (but not on the lawn or landscape) will be priceless and will make your yard look even better! If you put down Milorganite too, the smell will drive them nuts and they'll assume it's the poop.

By the way, nice pun.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Ecubed said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i have two dogs myself, and neighbors that let their dogs poop on my yard so it probably doesnt bother me as much. but id vote strongly against following neighbors and PLACING poop on their personal property. thats criminal in some areas. a visible sign like @pennstater2005 posted seems like it would suffice
> ...


 Yes because listen to yourself! Get a grip


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

If it were me I'd go with the sign because it would honestly be the most effective.

Alternatively, you could bag it and wait for her to come walking by again and just hand her the bag and tell her "she left something behind". That would make your point.

Calling your city or town and attempting to have her cited is essentially futile. _Generally_ speaking, a summons cannot be written for a violation that the issuing party did NOT witness (there are exceptions obviously). So a cop can't write it unless they see it.

Following her home would open a bag of worms. While not in and of itself, criminal, when placing poop on her doorstep, even if it's rightfully her dogs poop, could constitute a form of harassment and would be way more trouble than its worth.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


>


be careful with these.

activist dog moms will help you end up like we are up here. we are banned from using any herbicides or fungicides at all.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MMoore said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Put this sign right behind the first sign.....


----------



## B1GD4DDY (May 21, 2019)

MMoore said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I grow super hot chilis, but habaneros will work.

Buy in lot of them, in the summer when they are in supply and cheap. Freeze them. Throw one or two out in the areas where dogs visit and mulch mow over them. Dogs will not come near your property.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

It simple fix 1/2 lb of grinded black pepper along the road once a month and no dog no goose or ducks on lawn. Neighbors dogs usually prefer to walk another side of road


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Well pepper seems to be the way to go. No I'll effects on lawn?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Didn't see any problem with the lawn.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Tsmith said:


> Bag it up and dump it in front of their door. Calling the police or township probably won't get you anywhere. I tried last year for other issues and neither wanted to be bothered...and they wonder why ppl take things into their own hands
> 
> I have several neighbors who see me outside working and tell me how nice my lawn looks while letting their dogs piss on it...you'd think the thought would at least pop into their head to skip my lawn since every other lawn on the street is a mess. One neighbor makes a point to cross the street with her dog just to go on my property...every day


This. And I'd be flinging my poop on her door until she stops bringing her dog over.


----------



## paulsgrass (Apr 14, 2019)

Don't forget to pick up after the rabbits, raccoons, ducks, geese, deer. What has this world come to ?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

paulsgrass said:


> Don't forget to pick up after the rabbits, raccoons, ducks, geese, deer. What has this world come to ?


Nobody is walking raccoons or deer that I know of. Responsible ownership and respect can't be that difficult, can it?


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

In the past I've seen neighbours from down the street let their dog poop on my lawn and leave it. I bagged it and dumped it on the driveway every time and eventually they confronted me about it. I said it's not my dog's poop so you can deal with it. They stopped coming by.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I really want a pet deer now so I can walk it. That would be a head turner


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> paulsgrass said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to pick up after the rabbits, raccoons, ducks, geese, deer. What has this world come to ?
> ...


^+1


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

DiabeticKripple said:


> In the past I've seen neighbours from down the street let their dog poop on my lawn and leave it. I bagged it and dumped it on the driveway every time and eventually they confronted me about it. I said it's not my dog's poop so you can deal with it. They stopped coming by.


The key is to be very friendly nonchalant about it when using such tactics...no emotional upset, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

DiabeticKripple said:


> In the past I've seen neighbours from down the street let their dog poop on my lawn and leave it. I bagged it and dumped it on the driveway every time and eventually they confronted me about it. I said it's not my dog's poop so you can deal with it. They stopped coming by.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > paulsgrass said:
> ...


^^+2


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

DiabeticKripple said:


> In the past I've seen neighbours from down the street let their dog poop on my lawn and leave it. I bagged it and dumped it on the driveway every time and eventually they confronted me about it. I said it's not my dog's poop so you can deal with it. They stopped coming by.


I would've dumped it on their lawn. Why make it easy for them?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

paulsgrass said:


> Don't forget to pick up after the rabbits, raccoons, ducks, geese, deer. What has this world come to ?


There's a huge difference between wildlife pooping anywhere they want and a pet that is under your control and you purposely walk out of your property to poop on someone else's. Do you really not see the distinction?


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

llO0DQLE said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I've seen neighbours from down the street let their dog poop on my lawn and leave it. I bagged it and dumped it on the driveway every time and eventually they confronted me about it. I said it's not my dog's poop so you can deal with it. They stopped coming by.
> ...


Well after they run it over backing out of the driveway it's not so easy.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

DiabeticKripple said:


> Well after they run it over backing out of the driveway it's not so easy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Old thread, but I'm dealing with a brand new neighbor next door who has 2 big dogs. They walk them along the sidewalk but let them roam 2-3 feet into my yard instead of staying on the sidewalk. Their pee is leaving burn circles in the grass, and they walk their dogs legitimately every 2-3 hours. It's beyond annoying to me.

I just laid some patchwork sod and fixed the mulch beds, and they let them rummage right through both. I even put up little flags where the sod was, hoping they'd take hint. I also setup the sprinklers to graze the sidewalk with overspray, hoping they would just walk across the street or in the road. Nope.

What cheap signs are available? Everyone is so sensitive now adays. If I say something, my new neighbor will no doubt get defensive and start our relationship off on a sour note in their mind.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

They are probably oblivious to the consequences of their behavior. I had to show my neighbor the damage to my lawn and connect it to his behavior before he realized the effect it was having on my lawn.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Go talk to your neighbor.


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Agree. Let them know your lawn is important to you. They likely have no idea they are doing anything that would irk their fellow neighbor. I also like the idea of showing them the damage. Maybe to add to that, share your goals for the turf so it's clear you are invested. Who knows, maybe they will become TLF members one day too!


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

LawnMavrik said:


> Agree. Let them know your lawn is important to you. They likely have no idea they are doing anything that would irk their fellow neighbor. I also like the idea of showing them the damage. Maybe to add to that, share your goals for the turf so it's clear you are invested. Who knows, maybe they will become TLF members one day too!


Ya, thats what I will probably do. Ive already talked to them prior to this and told them how invested I am. They even wanted to know where I got my seed from since it looked so good. Wouldn't you keep off it then!?🙄


----------



## neophyte (Sep 28, 2020)

So this happen with me and my subdivision. I do a weekly application of dihydrogen monoxide with my backpack sprayer when the poopers are on their walk. They assume it is a type of pesticide. Now they're basically Pavlov train to avoid my house when walking their animals.


----------



## ickyoldman (Apr 26, 2021)

Shoot the dog with a pellet gun.......if that doesn't work, shoot the owner


----------



## passabledave (Apr 19, 2021)

Someday I hope to be able to buy a place with fewer neighbors. Living in a townhouse community I get the occasional present, but it seems like the better my lawn looks the fewer the incidents. Hope that trend continues. My problem is that there's a path next to my lawn that connects to a very busy trail (W&OD) as well as a middle school, and people tend to take the shortest path, which is right through my front yard. I guess one nice thing about the quarantine is that it gave a break for the grass to heal.

And then there was that time my neighbor pushed his manual reel mower through my lawn. Just one strip all the way down the side of the house. Guess it was fun because my grass was 3.5" high.... :x


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

neophyte said:


> So this happen with me and my subdivision. I do a weekly application of dihydrogen monoxide with my backpack sprayer when the poopers are on their walk. They assume it is a type of pesticide. Now they're basically Pavlov train to avoid my house when walking their animals.


 :thumbup: Also a perfect way to dial in/calibrate any new spray/nozzle equipment.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

cubsfan24 said:


> Old thread, but I'm dealing with a brand new neighbor next door who has 2 big dogs. They walk them along the sidewalk but let them roam 2-3 feet into my yard instead of staying on the sidewalk. Their pee is leaving burn circles in the grass, and they walk their dogs legitimately every 2-3 hours. It's beyond annoying to me.
> 
> I just laid some patchwork sod and fixed the mulch beds, and they let them rummage right through both. I even put up little flags where the sod was, hoping they'd take hint. I also setup the sprinklers to graze the sidewalk with overspray, hoping they would just walk across the street or in the road. Nope.
> 
> What cheap signs are available? Everyone is so sensitive now adays. If I say something, my new neighbor will no doubt get defensive and start our relationship off on a sour note in their mind.


We live on a private road and unlike a public road that in our county is at least 60 feet wide, our property line is the middle of the road and we need to maintain it.

We put up a fence and our dogs do their business in my yard but check out an email one of my neighbors sent to all 13 owners a couple weeks ago.

_Good afternoon!

We will be beauty barking the strip of our property alongside the road and are asking all our neighbors to always keep your furry friends on the paved road when walking them past our home. We have seen on our security system that allowing them to potty or roam along this strip is becoming more of an unwelcomed habit. As you know, when dogs urinate or poop in a particular place they will continue to do so in the same spot and the scent will encourage other dogs to do the same. Whether you scoop it up or not, just sniffing around or weather we are beauty barking or not please keep your furry friends on the paved road. We would not ever disrespect your property and we ask you to do the same.

Mahalo Nui Loa and have a beautiful day!_

I fully respect and agree with my neighbors' point, I just wish he had talked to the dog owners individually. A neighbor with two dogs and no fence do take their dogs out a few times a day and were probably the main audience but we do occasionally go on walks. Both neighbors are great people, I just would prefer 1 on 1 discussions. No one on our street would intentionally disrespect their neighbor, most have fences and the neighbor that sent out the email has a fence and large privacy trees surrounding the property, a gravel shoulder next to the paved road and the small strip of beauty bark between the gravel and trees. Dogs do like to pee on trees and that puts little paw prints in the beauty bark.

We still take our dogs on leashed walks and will be even more careful with all neighbors while out and about. Your neighbors probably have no idea they are bothering you. I would just ask them politely and show them the damage the pee does and the additional dogs that will attract, then invite them over for a barbeque.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

passabledave said:


> Someday I hope to be able to buy a place with fewer neighbors. Living in a townhouse community I get the occasional present, but it seems like the better my lawn looks the fewer the incidents. Hope that trend continues. My problem is that there's a path next to my lawn that connects to a very busy trail (W&OD) as well as a middle school, and people tend to take the shortest path, which is right through my front yard. I guess one nice thing about the quarantine is that it gave a break for the grass to heal.
> 
> And then there was that time my neighbor pushed his manual reel mower through my lawn. Just one strip all the way down the side of the house. Guess it was fun because my grass was 3.5" high.... :x


People just don't understand or don't care.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

A link at the bottom to a picture of my next door neighbors house. She took in foster kids and bless her heart but a few of them we needed to keep an eye on and their friends even more so. You'll notice a white car parked in front of the south part of my shoulder. Since I maintain the space in front of my yard and they don't they always park on my property, never in front of theirs. Keep in mind this is a private road with an easement, my property line is the middle of the road.

She has since bought another house and moved and claims she is going to sell but it has been nearly a year and the abandoned car is still in the driveway. I've never been in the house but understand she is a hoarder and they are still hauling things out. Here's hoping the new neighbors like to take care of their yard and house. This house is an anomaly in our neighborhood. All the other homes are beautiful and well maintained.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=270037#p270037


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Not directly on topic, since the neighbors themselves are great, but has anyone with a wrought iron fence dealt with neighbors who let grass/weeds grow through on their side of the fence? Like I said, the neighbors are great people, but they let their grasses grow (especially near the fenceline, where their trimming/edging work is minimal or non-existent). I've looked for products I can use, something like a wrap I can put along the bottom foot or so of the fence line, but I haven't found anything.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

neophyte said:


> So this happen with me and my subdivision. I do a weekly application of dihydrogen monoxide with my backpack sprayer when the poopers are on their walk. They assume it is a type of pesticide. Now they're basically Pavlov train to avoid my house when walking their animals.


I've done this with full gear PPE: gloves, mask, boots and safety googles. Sometimes I'll use nitrogen and part oxide mixed with a little CO2 and water. :lol:


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ive got one neighbor who mows his weeds down with his deck scraping the ground about 4 times a year and last year he mowed onto my side twice by about 5 feet. I just talked to him about it and told him I am really working to improve my yard and that mowing it into the dirt hurts my efforts. I measured out the property lines and showed him where the line was and the next time he mowed he stayed on his side. People are rarely disrespectful on purpose. They are just ignorant or unaware. If my neighbor wants to take care of his lawn that way, its all good. For almost all neighbor situations, just talk to them and be honest.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

My neighbors are great people, but they're struggling with their yards. I started spreading lime, pre-em, and sprayed herbicides 2-3 ft past my yard. This fall I'm gonna throw some seeds their way also.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Not directly on topic, since the neighbors themselves are great, but has anyone with a wrought iron fence dealt with neighbors who let grass/weeds grow through on their side of the fence? Like I said, the neighbors are great people, but they let their grasses grow (especially near the fenceline, where their trimming/edging work is minimal or non-existent). I've looked for products I can use, something like a wrap I can put along the bottom foot or so of the fence line, but I haven't found anything.


I'm just putting in concrete stepping stones that are half on each property. The neighbors are thrilled since they let it grow up completely last year. Makes it easy for them. That said, I have 2 acres and they have 3.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Back to the dog thing... If you're in the market for a new house in the future add no electrical/comm line poles in the lawn to your wishlist. Not sure what it is, but they seem to be dog magnets on my neighbors' properties.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I've had to deal with the same issue. I got tired of finding and stepping in dog poop while cutting the grass. Last November after the best overseeding I've ever done, I walked the yard and found runny dog poop and an roughly 8" diameter of grass dug out. I posted a rant on Nextdoor.com in my neighborhood area. Just like you, I'm the rare house on the block with a nicer looking lawn. For the most part, parents make sure their children don't go on it and dog walkers seemingly try to avoid their dogs peeing on my two trees. Due to a previous neighbor I had issues with, I installed cameras. Perhaps that solved my problem.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

Getting all spun up about inconsiderate people is a waste of your energy. Some people get satisfaction knowing the turd Fido just laid (that they have no intention of ever picking up) is going to get the old coot with the perfect yard angry. Get a pooper scooper (if you get the kind with a metal rake you can use it to pick up twigs / debris without bending over) and make it part of your routine while you are walking around picking up sticks and spot spraying.

A beautiful lawn is meant to be enjoyed. You should appreciate the dogs who have the discerning taste to hold it in for the privilege of relieving themselves on your perfectly manicured / weed free lawn. After all, you'd be that dog.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Or you could do what we did when we were kids......put the poop in a paper bag, light it and throw it on their porch. Done.....just kidding


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Ecubed said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ecubed said:
> ...


No one messes with a man drinking beer at 10am on Sunday morning. Just lets them know the level of crazy.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Just spread grinder black paper along the road and all dogs will walk on other side of road. I know it work don't ask y. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

SnootchieBootchies said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> > Tsmith said:
> ...


I've based my entire adult life on this philosophy!


----------



## tt2by2 (Apr 25, 2021)

i treat my lawn near the road/sidewalk with cayenne pepper powder, it seems to discourage dogs........

another idea, rig up an irrigation spray....when the person&dog are "in the act" turn on the water...


----------



## cusomano (May 29, 2018)

Does the Cayenne Pepper Powder have any adverse effects on the grass? Would love to try it but don't want to burn the lawn


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> My neighbors are great people, but they're struggling with their yards. I started spreading lime, pre-em, and sprayed herbicides 2-3 ft past my yard. This fall I'm gonna throw some seeds their way also.


Is this what property line domination suppose to be? One side with weeds and the other with less weeds; I thought it would've been more like one side darker green than the other.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

cusomano said:


> Does the Cayenne Pepper Powder have any adverse effects on the grass? Would love to try it but don't want to burn the lawn


I used it all of last season and it did nothing to the grass. My neighbor down the street has used it for 10+ years and hasn't done anything to his either.


----------



## cusomano (May 29, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> cusomano said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Cayenne Pepper Powder have any adverse effects on the grass? Would love to try it but don't want to burn the lawn
> ...


Thanks! Will give it a go


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

how do you apply this cayenne pepper powder? I want to do this so bad.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Careful with this, there was a property manager who was in the news because she applied cayenne so heavily that it burned dogs paws, caused various vet visits...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.king5.com/amp/article/news/local/seattle/annoyed-property-manager-targets-pets-with-cayenne-pepper/281-307981741

So don't put down so much that it causes harm, and probably also best to apply it discretely.

I wonder if black pepper would be less likely to burn but still plenty smelly for dogs.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Critter rid works on the cat that likes to curl up on one of my flowerbeds. No idea about dogs.


----------

